# Delta II RBA deck in JHB



## Q-Ball (3/3/15)

Hey guys

I have just won the Delta II from The Electronic Cigarette Store, thanks @Stephen Rowley , and would like the deck to build my own coils.

Where can I find it in JHB please?

Thanks
Q

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (3/3/15)

Congrats! I'm so jealous, I really wanted that but I won the Google review from Vapeking 

Only know Sir Vape has it for R150.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/3/15)

Congrats man. Yes we have the RBA Head in stock


----------



## Q-Ball (3/3/15)

Thanks guys. Was hoping to pick it up somewhere in GP. Might have to buy more goodies from Sir Vape to make the delivery charges worth while. Luckily the GF is not on this forum  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball (4/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Congrats man. Yes we have the RBA Head in stock



Okay, so I am flying to Durbs on Tuesday for business and my guesthouse just happens to be in Glenwood.
Can I collect the stuff from you if I place an order on line?


----------



## Sir Vape (4/3/15)

Yeah no probs mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------

